# Not Quite a Rat, but he's our newest Baby!!



## tiexgrr (Sep 24, 2009)

Everyone, This is Benji! He's our beautiful 13day old Sugar Glider. His Mommy and Daddy where very kind in letting us get these photos! ;D He was Oop (Out of Pouch) Dec 24th, what a Perfect Christmas gift! He's the son of Holly, and Boo. He weighs in at 21grams as of yesterday! this officially makes 12 gliders wow!

I know he's not a Rattie but he's just too cute not to share! 










"You wana piece of me?!"








"This is My Daddies hand!"








"I'm a bit shy with out my Daddy around"








"Aren't I B-E-A-Utiful?" 

Enjoy 

Tyler, And Erich.


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

He's adorable!!  What a cutie!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Adorable!! That's the first baby Sugar Glider I've seen.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

How ADORABLE! 
What are they like as pets?


----------



## tiexgrr (Sep 24, 2009)

Rat_lady said:


> How ADORABLE!
> What are they like as pets?


VERY picky, the require 100x more work then a Rat does haha. they require very specific food, attention and what not they're pretty pricey too. 

That little guy is $120for a NON breeding contract and $200 with breeding rights. We have one girl that was $350, and another boy on the way thats cost nearly $800


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes i have heard that.
Me and my sister want to get one, but are waiting until we have enough money set aside.
And enough space for the gigantic cage.


----------



## tiexgrr (Sep 24, 2009)

kiko said:


> Yes i have heard that.
> Me and my sister want to get one, but are waiting until we have enough money set aside.
> And enough space for the gigantic cage.


The Cages aren't huge persay, but they're muxh bigger then a Rat Requires. Our biggest is 24"x24x48"high. 

Make sure you do a ton of research on them before you decide to get one. They require a lot of time, patients and effort. They have very strict dietiary and social requirements too..... sometimes it makes the diet we feed them look better then ours! Everything is calculated out to produce the best replica of their natural diet. They tend to live 15-20years in captivity as well so they're a long term investment 

Oh and they're messy.... VERY messy..... they can not be potty trained (though that fact is debatable) and they have a very unique smell to them. 

If you do decide to get them make sure you get a pair or plan on spending a ton of time with a single glider. If you have anyquestions about them let me know  Erich has given me so much info on them I could write several books...... 

P.s. Benji is getting BIG just like his Dad! He's such a cutie too...... I'll have to get updated pictures soon!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Heh we have been doing research for several years now, that's why we don't have one. We don't have the time/space/money as of now.
We have have a cage set aside to get.
We plan on adopting a pair someday, because I see dozens being dumped in shelters and on craigslist because people don't realize the commitment and care that go into having them.
I have seen people be so dumb as to not even know the name of the animal.
Calling them sugar bears, or bush babies.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Awww! This makes me miss my sugar glider. I used to have one on the mainland but they aren't allowed where I live now. I've never seen a baby before - he's perfect! 
. . . why are they so expensive at the pet store?


----------



## tiexgrr (Sep 24, 2009)

Suzuks said:


> Awww! This makes me miss my sugar glider. I used to have one on the mainland but they aren't allowed where I live now. I've never seen a baby before - he's perfect!
> . . . why are they so expensive at the pet store?


You cant buy them at a pet store in Ontario, there is a special law that provents them form being there. There have been a few that show up though. 

The price on them is crazy though I agree. Just a colour can push them over the $1000 range!!! Thank god its not my wallet thats paying for them haha


----------



## derro (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow. They have a serious Yoda thing going on when they are young. He's also deadly amounts of cute.

From what I've read they can be pretty stubborn to learn things if you don't start them young. Especially getting them used to being handled (without drawing blood).

I've heard that they can be really noisy at night if they get too bored, how true is that?


----------



## tiexgrr (Sep 24, 2009)

derro said:


> Wow. They have a serious Yoda thing going on when they are young. He's also deadly amounts of cute.
> 
> From what I've read they can be pretty stubborn to learn things if you don't start them young. Especially getting them used to being handled (without drawing blood).
> 
> I've heard that they can be really noisy at night if they get too bored, how true is that?


Yeah they do kinda look Yoda-esk! 

They're stubborn at time yes but when They're joeys they love to cuddle, They're so young that they dont really comprehend whats going on when you're holding them. Its when they start to become more independent that it becomes a problem. As they get older they kind of revert back into a "dont Touch Me" mind set which is okay, you just have to be patient. As for drawing blood that is RARE its only happened to me once and it was my own fault for accidently scaring one of the boys (Milo) when I was helping feed them. He kind of nipped me but they'd sooner crab at you or run and hide in a pouch then bite! 

As for noise, they're a different kind of evil there, They crab, bark, hiss and chirp all the time. If you wake them up you're likely to get crabbed at, when they're excited they chirp or bark and if they're looking for any other gliders they Hiss and chirp. It's really quite interesting. They do however wake us up from time to time with their barking but its not bad. 

Barking, (this can be Happy, or just talking)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZeyhCMXO0 

Crabing, (Leave me Alone! or I'm Grumpy)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt8uLejOuaQ

They're interesting to say the least but they're worth it if you know what you're getting into


----------



## erichb (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol Tyler the gliders only run away from YOU because your not the one who spoils them rotten!


----------



## tiexgrr (Sep 24, 2009)

erichb said:


> Lol Tyler the gliders only run away from YOU because your not the one who spoils them rotten!


My Wallet Does!


----------

